# Buildings



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

So building a layout do you think you should have your buildings built so you know how to work track around the building or if a building is on a spur line? And what toes of buildings should be a must have for most layouts? 

Would yo out an engine shed in a staging yard?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I typically make cardboard cutouts of the footprint of the buildings. You can usually find this info about buildings you're interested in on-line (walther's, etc) 

You'll want to figure out what industries you would want on your layout (gives you a reason to move cars about) and if you're looking at off-layout staging, then you definitely want industries. 

Elsewhere you'll want buildings which fit the types of scenes you want on the layout. Is this set in an urban area, the country....the plains or mountains, etc.


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Card board cutouts work great or even just the pattern of the foot print works too. A few things to consider first are...What era, prototype or free lance, & road name, this can also be prototype or free lance. A lot of modeler's like myself do the 50's because of the transition between steam & diesel. You can run both. All this can determine what buildings you have. The main thing is have fun, do some research, & remember it's your RR.


----------



## Kilian (Feb 27, 2012)

I am doing a perimeter or wrap around layout so I can model a various amount of scenes: mountains, hills, pasture, staging yard, small town.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd figure out your track plan first. Buildings can always be cut at odd angles or made to fit a particular space. 

I always try to avoid my track running parallel to the edge of the benchwork to add interest to a scene.


----------

